# TEWT #1 - Dark Eldar vs Grey Knights



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

*GENERAL INTRODUCTION*

Welcome all to our first 40k Tactical Exercise Without Table.

IN this TEWT you will be required to provide the "best chance for victory" solution for the tactical situation show below.

Solutions are to be PM'ed to me prior to 23:59Z (GMT/UTC) 1st August. All solutions will then be posted for comment and critique to determine the best solution.

Keep you assessments brief, dot points are best. Add in rule references for anything that is a bit odd, Page numbers etc make it MUCH easier for other readers to understand your rationale.

Also try to add in your expected reaction from the enemy player.

All diagrams are not correctly to scale but they are in proportion to an extent. You will be able to more or less determine ranges and Lines of Sight from the diagrams "within reason"; we won't be doing any "he's an 1/8 of an Inch out of range" crap

Post any questions you might have in this thread. In general I will only post an answer if it is something that cannot be determined from the information provided or something that only appears obvious in my strange little world. 

If someone asks a question and you have the same question as them, post as well, if enough ppl ask then I'll provide a bit more info.

Remember too this is new ground, a work in progress and the process will no doubt grow as we go.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

*TEWT #1 - Dark Eldar vs Grey Knights*

*Situation*
It is currently Turn 5. Grey Knights had first turn.
Night Fight is in effect.

Combat Drugs Roll was a 3. 
Both sides have lost 1 unit per turn each turn of the game.
The only remaining forces are those in the diagram. There are no remaining reserves.
All units are equipped with standard wargear unless noted otherwise on the diagram.
All Ruins are ground floor only.
All Dark Eldar units that have killed Grey Knight units have themselves been eliminated.
The Grotesques started the game with an Haemonculus (Ancient) who was killed in the CC that caused them to fall back.

*Mission*
The Relic.

*Exercise requirement*
Detail the Grey Knights actions to create the best possible chance of victory.
Be sure to include the expected respective Victory Point Totals at game end.

*Situation Diagram*












*FINAL RESULTS*

I've made some notes on a few things, mainly to do with rules. Very keen what others have to say.

*NEFERHET*



TURN 5 BEGINS
1) Stormraven Hovers, move towards the withces (still remaining in linebreaker zone) and shoot them with Assault cannon and 
hurricane bolter, in hope to break them.

[Note that a vehicle cannot claim linebreaker]

2)grey knight squad moves into the razorback

[Squad of 10 is too big !]

3)razorback move 6 towards the relic and shoots the witches, 2 psycannon shoot too from hatch [No Fire points in a Razorback !]
Statistically the witches are obliterated or fleeing 

The DE cannot reach the relic, if my measurements are right, talos might be able to reach the razorback in assault.
Kabalite warriors, being the only one scoring unit left, move towards the relic, running, or try a lucky dark lance shot to the 
stormraven. Low chance of denying linebreaker, not statistically reliable. (26% chance to miss , 50% to inflict only a glancing, 50% 
chance not to inflict significative damage on chart) so they run.

Archon+unit stay put in cover
Razorwing shoot the razorback, low chance to do something
IF GAME ENDS NOW IT IS A DRAW
DE: Linebreaker, Kill the warlord
GK: Linebreaker, First blood

IF THE GAME GOES ON (I consider the witches to be dead/routing and Razorback to be still there)
1) The razorback moves 6 towards the relic, screening the GK from archon fire or charge and shoot the Talos
2) the GK move and seize the relic and, if possible, shoot the talos 
3) if stormraven is still operative, it moves with its large base in order to prevent an easy approach of the kabalite warriors to the relic, 
then it shoot the warriors, statistically inflicting 5 casualties (2 from stormbolter + 3 from assault cannon), maybe broking them?
DE can only try to shoot and assault the GK unit. If i am correct their shooting is negligible and they cannot reach the relic. Talos 
could however try to slain the relic bearer. 

IF THE GAME ENDS NOW
DE: Linebreaker, Kill the warlord
GK: First Blood, Relic seized

IF THE GAME GOES ON STILL

GK unit enter the razorback if not wrecked and not in melee with talos. otherwise shoot/fight the talos
The stormraven could still try to maim the Archon, for another VP, but i guess it should fire the warriors to obliterate them.
If talos is not engaged, stormraven shoot it and kill it ( i hope )
GAME ENDS WITH A DRAW IF TALOS CAN SLAIN THE RELIC BEARER (2-2 as above), OTHERWISE (DE: 2 - GK 4 relic, first blood)


*WOLFGANG7*




Friendly Situation
1. SS can’t reach the relic or the unit of Wyches. (as much as I’d like to get them into CC with them after lots of shooting, but it’s just too far as drawn: 18”.) They are all in range of the Trueborn.
2. Nothing by the Stormraven can hurt it since it still has 3HP and the weapon in the near vicinity that can hurt it is one dark lance without interceptor [Skyfire is what is needed]. If placed into hover mode then it is in range of the entire Wyches squad.
3. Razorback has little to fear since it’s surrounded by splinter weapons (it’s thankfully the Trueborn aren’t blasterborn). Where it is now it only has LOS to 2 Wyches. If it moves forward 6” it has LOS to 3 Wyches.
4. SCORE = 1pt first blood. 1 pt linebreaker if put Stormraven into hover mode. So 2 points total right now.

Enemy Situation
1. K Warriors are irrelevant. They can’t hurt the Stormraven and can’t reach the relic.
2. Grotesques are irrelevant. They are falling back and only have CC weapons.
3. Trueborn and Archon are in range of SS, but not in and of themselves much of a threat. They are out of range of the relic UNLESS they roll a 6 on run.
4. Talos Pain Engine is annoying, but that’s about it.
5. Wyches are 1-2 inches from the relic and will easily obtain it if not eliminated on the DE player’s turn (which means DE win if game ends on turn 5).
6. Razorwing is able to pivot 90 degrees and may fire on SS. (I would like to know if it had any missiles left, but suppose it’s not too relevant).
5. SCORE = 1 pt slay the warlord. 1 pt linebreaker. So 2 points total right now, but threatening to capture relic

1. Move the Razorback forward and fire onto the 3 Wyches in LOS with Hvy bolter.
MATHHAMMER
HvyBolter = 2 wounds

2. Put the Stormraven into hover mode, pivot in place, and blast away at the Wyches with all weapons. It would be great to wipe them out, but just making them break is good enough. (wishing I had the heavy bolter at this point instead of single shot MM!)
MATHHAMMER
Bolters = 4 wounds
Auto cannon = 2 wounds
MM = miss
2 Wyches left…they must take leadership test. Lucky day they break, but probably not that day, so they stay put.

3. SS fires everything into the Trueborn and Archon looking to remove one of two linebreaker units and looking for Slay the Warlord. (assuming crater is granting 4+ cover).
[A point of note here is that if the Archon et al go to ground they cannot claim linebreaker, Talos has them covered tho']
MATHHAMMER
StBolters = 3 wounds
PsyCannon = 4 wounds
Odds are there is 1 guy left with one wound. This is probably the Archon given how the day is going. He will also not break due to leadership 10.

DE turn.
1. Move Archon/Trueborn into ruins.
2. Unload everything from Razorwing into SS.
3. Talos fire into SS and move into CC if able.
4. Wyches (if any left) pick up relic and move as far towards DE side as possible.
5. KW telescope out towards Relic/Wyches. Fire lance at stormraven and probably miss.
6. See what happens with Grotesques. If rally move as close to Stormraven as possible so that they are underneath it and therefore out of LOS from it. 

With this the Grey Knights have not sealed victory for turn 5, but they have about guaranteed it if it goes to turn 6.

In this case GK turn 6: the Razorback kills the Warlord, the SS kills the Pain engine (2 point swing: +1 GK STW, -1 DE no more Linebreaker) The Raven then takes out any remaining Wyches (3 point swing since DE most definitely picked it up if the Wyches didn’t break after losing 80% of their comrades.)

DE turn 6: Warriors try to reach the relic. But unless they’ve rolled a 5 and 6 in their last two rolls then they can’t reach it. Razorwing hopes to fire on SS again and to stay on the board. Grotesques swing at the air wishing the Stormraven would land.

Game probably ends here. GK: STW, LB, FB = 3. DE: STW = 1. Victory to GK.


*CATTLEBRUISER*




Grey Knights Turn 5:

Movement Phase:
- Stormraven goes into hover mode and moves 6 towards the Wyches (I think that’s just in rapid fire range)
- Squad of 10 Grey knights in the ruin run out towards the Archon and Trueborn
- Razorback moves forward 6 so it’s right next to the grey knights squad
Shooting Phase:
- The stormraven unloads into the wych squad with everything (including 2 mindstrike missiles) which should kill about 9+however many the 2 small blasts can kill (aka the whole squad). The Dark Eldar player will probably elect to go to ground, but the whole squad will probably die anyway (to survive with average dice rolls, the 2 small blasts would have to hit 3 wyches together)
- Grey Knights squad unloads into the trueborn squad
- The psyback takes pot shots at the talos
Assault Phase:
- Grey knights squad charges and finishes off whatever remains of the Archon’s squad (hammerhanding when they’re in CC), consolidating to spread out around the crater because of the talos’ gun

End of Grey Knight Turn 5: 
- Probably the wyches, Trueborn, and Archon are dead tying the game 2-2 (First blood and slay the warlord vs slay the warlord and linebreaker)
- Unless the game continues to turn 6 that will be the final score.

Dark Eldar turn 5:

Movement phase:
- Seeing as their wyches are in all probability either dead or running away, the warriors run forward to the objective (as the relic is the only chance of victory and the dark lance only has a .148148 chance of getting a pen that bypasses jink if it doesn’t move)
- The talos engine runs into the bottom part of the ruins, hoping it doesn’t die, because it is giving the dark elder player linebreaker and the grey knights squad is too far to charge)
- Razorwing goes into hover mode and flies up behind the stormraven
[Razorwing cannot hover]

Shooting Phase:
- Warriors run forward towards the relic
- Talos takes some pot shots at the grey knights (average 2 wounds, assume 1 dies) 
- Razorwing unloads on the stormraven, getting an average of .59 pens after jink (assume somehow it explodes the stormraven)

End of Turn 5:

- Tie game
- Game continues

Grey Knights turn 6

Movement Phase:
- Psyback drives up to the edge of the ruins 
- grey knights stay still, ensuring that everyone is in range of the talos

Shooting Phase
- everything unloads into the talos
- the 2 turns of fire from the psyback would average .5926 unsaved wounds
- the grey knights do .5185 unsaved from the stormbolters and 1.667 unsaved wounds from the psycannons (assuming 1 rending)
- Grand total of 2.7777 wounds on the talos (round to the nearest whole number and assume he dies)

Assault Phase: Nothing

Dark Eldar turn 6

Movement phase
- Warriors run towards the objective, stopping a few inches short (assuming they didn’t roll 6 inches for difficult terrain and another 6 for their run move last turn)
- Razorwing goes back to zooming and flies right in front of the psyback

Shooting phase
- Razorwing blows up the psyback
- Warriors unload into the grey knights (guy with the dark lance misses because he’s snap shooting) killing an average of exactly 1 grey knight
Assault Phase: Nothing

End of turn 6: Grey knight leading 2-1 (DE no longer have linebreaker)

Turn 7 (just in case it goes that long)

Grey Knight’s movement phase
- Grey knight squad moves up, except for the psycannons

Shooting Phase:

- Unloads into the warriors, killing 11 guys if the grey knights had psybolt and 9.77778 warriors without psybolt (with rounding, the squad dies either way unless it goes to ground, in which case it can’t take the relic)
- Warriors have to take a Ld test, just in case something went horribly wrong with that shooting
GG grey knight victory


*NATW*




For this one I'm going no knowledge of either army pretty much. I've looked up the DE in the back of the BRB and play BA, so I know the RB and SR decently enough.

As it sits beginning of T5, DE have 5 VP's for sure; three from the Relic, one from the slain warlord, and one from linebreaker. Regardless of the lives of the troops, those things need be dealt with in order to balance out the points.

Movement phase would see me move the SR in hover mode into the ruin opposite the Wytches holding the Relic. This keeps me in the 12"-24" range against the DE Kalabite Warriors for the Dark Lance's shots in the back half of T5. RB moves forward to maintain less than 12" on the Archon and Trueborn, potentially the GK's would shuffle so that all of them are within 12" of the Warlord and Trueborn (specific distances are a hard judgement in this).

Shooting phase I would focus the fire of the RB and the GK's on the DE warlord and the Trueborn. That warlord needs to die, and weight of fire will hopefully either whittle them down or force them to go to ground. It would suck if they went to ground as those 3+ cover saves would be a tough nut to crack, but at least they wouldn't be doing anything the following turn. SR's going all out on that squad of Wytches. Between the HB's and the TLAC there should be plenty enough of death for them.

No assaulting.

If the GK's can kill the warlord and rid the Relic of a scoring unit that cuts the game down to a matter of who got First Blood. The DE would have a point for Linebreaker with the Talos, no one has the Relic and both sides have lost their Warlord. If GK's got FB then it's a tie, if the DE got it the GK lose no matter what unfortunately.

With my proposed solution it's up to the DE player to ditch cover (and shooting potential with the Dark Lance) with the Kalabite squad and gun for the Relic (which they can't get to in one turn). The Razorwing might still be able to catch the SR depending on where the minimum 18" move stops it. I'd be trying to get my SR positioned to avoid this in the movement phase. The Talos (which I know is a MC, that's all) would likely be gunning for the GK's, and it's basically up to their power armour or cover saves to get them through. Assuming that the game is tied at 1 point after the GK side of T5, the DE player would be going for annihilation at this point. The Razorwing could make it over to the RB, the Talos the GK's and the Kalabite warriors would be left to deal with the SR.

It requires some good old dice luck, but if the GK's can kill the Warlord and the squad holding the Relic in the way I've described I think it would be their best bet. If they didn't get First Blood they're pretty boned no matter what they do.


*COKE123*




To start with, I'm assuming 1st Blood for the GK, since they have 1st turn, and GK generally have the tools to kill one DE vehicle in a turn with no sweat. Obviously the DE have warlord, because Coteaz is not on the table 

Vault the Razorback forwards so it's as on top of the Relic as possible. Whilst it doesn't contest, the Wyches cannot end their movement within one inch of the tank, which prevents them from moving into base contact in order to claim it at the end of the movement phase

The GKSS then move up and assault the Archon with Trueborn- this gains the GK warlord, since they'll probably kill the unit, and means there's one less unit giving linebreaker to the DE (although it's hard to tell, as we don't know whether there is a shadowfield up, but it's late in the game so we'll assume the Archon has done some tanking and finally taken a wound.). The GKSS then consolidate in a position to assault the wyches next turn.

The Stormraven turns around and puts a bunch of shots into the Wyches, trying to force a panic check (it's unlikely to kill them all, but should kill around half). If they fail the panic check.

This means that both sides have Warlord, the GK have FB, the DE have Linebreaker (as the Pain engine is a MC IIRC), and neither side can have the Relic until T6, so at the end of T5, it should be a 2-2 draw, with the GK poised to remove the last of the Wyches T6 with the raven and hopefully take out the Pain Engine with the GKSS (although the draw is probably more likely...)


*IRON_FREAK220*




GK Turn 5:
Movement-
Grey Knights- Move towards Relic while staying out of Wyches charge range. Do not move Assault Cannon models. Screen Razorback from Talos. Use Land Raider for cover.
Razorback-Move to put both Wyches and Trueborn in LOS
Stormraven-90 degree turn to right, minimum movement, keep Wyches in LOS/Arc of Fire. Stay in enemy deployment zone.
Shooting-
Grey Knights-Target Trueborn and Incubi killing approx. 4.76 Trueborn from Storm Bolters and another 3.82 deaths from the Assault Cannons. Force the DE to take the Bolter shots first so that the Assault Cannon shots Instant Death the Archon. Gain Slay the Warlord VP.
Razorback- Focus Fire at Wyches not behind Land Raider causing appr. 3.5 deaths.
Stormraven- Fire Twin-linked Assault Cannon, and 1 Hurricane Bolter, and 2 Mind-strike Missiles at Wyches while they are vulnerable in open. Assuming 3 Wyches hit per Missile and Hurricane bolter is NOT in rapid fire range, cause appr. 8.5 deaths and eliminating the squad. POTMS 1 Mind Strike Missile at Warrior squad causing appr. 1.67 deaths.
Assault-
Grey Knights- N/A
Razorback- N/A
Stormraven- N/A

DE Turn 5:
Movement-
Talos- Move towards GKs
Warriors- Move towards Relic
Razorwing-70 degree turn to left, keep GKs in LOS/Arc of Fire
Grotesques- Attempt to regroup, 82% chance of failure. Continue to fall back.
Shooting-
Talos-Fire TL Splinter Cannon at GKs causing appr. 0.75 deaths
Warriors- Run towards Relic
Razorwing- Fire 2 Dark Lances and 2 Monoscythe Missiles, assuming 5 hits per blast at GKs causing appr. 3.51 deaths.
Grotesques- N/A
Assault-
Talos-Assault GKs. Both units attack simultaneously. GKs cause 0.58 wounds. If 1 wound in game they can activate force weapon power to kill Talos. Talos does appr. 2.22 deaths.
Warriors-N/A
Razorwing-N/A
Grotesques-N/A

End of Turn 5 Notes:
If the game ends Turn 5 (33% chance), then GKs have the win with First Blood, Slay the Warlord, and Linebreaker. The Dark Eldar only have Slay the Warlord and Linebreaker.
If the GKs were able to get a wound and activate their Force weapons then the Talos would be dead and the GKs would be able to move towards Relic to further secure win. If not then they are locked in combat with the Talos. I will give notes for both situations. The Warriors are appr. 15'' away from the Relic, the GKs are appr. 10'' away from the Relic at this time.

GK Turn 6:
Movement-
Grey Knights- If locked-N/A. If not- Move towards Relic, keep Warriors in LOS.
Razorback- Move to put Warriors in LOS.
Stormraven-90 degree turn to right. Keep Razorwing in LOS/Arc.
Shooting-
Grey Knights- If locked- N/A. If not shoot at Warriors. Assuming 3 GKs and 1 Assault Cannon model survived Talos, cause appr. 3.22 deaths to Warriors
Razorback- Shoot at Warriors causing appr. 2.22 deaths. Force Morale Check on Warriors 63% success rate. Assume pass.
Stormraven- Shoot at Razorwing with TL Assault Cannon and TL Multi-melta, causing appr. 2.04 penetrating and 0.62 glancing hits. 89% chance of destroying Razorwing. POTMS 1 Hurricane Bolter at Warriors causing appr. 1.11 deaths.
Assault-
Grey Knights- If locked- continue to fight Talos. Statistically they should kill the Talos this turn if not already. Talos does appr. 2.22 deaths to GKs
Razorback- N/A
Stormraven- N/A

DE Turn 6:
Movement-
Warriors- Down to 3 models. Move towards Relic. Attempt to stay out of a Turn 7 charge by GKs.
Grotesques- Attempt to regroup, 82% chance of failure. Continue to fall back.
Shooting-
Warriors- Shoot at GKs (who are down to either 4 or 2 models depending on whether or not they were locked in combat with Talos for extra turn) causing appr. 0.44 deaths.
Grotesques- N/A
Assault-
Warriors-N/A
Grotesques-N/A

End of Turn 6 Notes:
The GKs should win at this point with Slay the Warlord and First Blood compared to the DEs Slay the Warlord. Both armies have lost Linebreaker at this point but the net results are still the same.
Neither the GKs or Warriors have reached the Relic at this point. If the GKs defeated the Talos Turn 5 then they should reach the Relic Turn 7 if the game continues. If they were held up an extra turn then the Warriors have a chance of getting to the Relic before the GKs turn 7.


Turn 7 Both:
If the GKs reach the Relic first then there is little the DE can do to pull off the win. Victory GKs.
If the GKs were held up by the Talos, they should still have enough surviving fire power to eliminate the rest of the Warrior squad (GKs, Razorback, Stormraven) and gain the win via Secondary Objectives. Victory GKs


Final Notes:
At first glance it looked like the Dark Eldar had the game in the bag, but after evaluating and writing the above TEWT it seems to me like GKs can win fairly decisively if played correctly.
That was a fun exercise and a great idea. I can't wait for the next one!


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

This is more complicaed than I expected. But it should still be fun. I'll work on it tomorrow, after some rest.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Gk got first blood but lost their warlord?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

The idea Scoze is to divine the answers to questions like that for the situation as presented and factor that into the solution.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Gk warlord could have died turn 1 to perils.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Guess you'll need to address that in your solution.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

So be it, next question and it is a very important one. Which DE units have tokens and how many do they have.


Edit: As the player of the game both my first question and this one would be known by the GK player BTW.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Ah yes forgot to add :

Combat Drugs Roll was a 3. 

All Dark Eldar units that have killed Grey Knight units have themselves been eliminated.

The Grotesques started the game with an Haemonculus (Ancient) who was killed in the CC that caused them to fall back.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

PM'd you. This was not an easy one! I hope to have done it by the rules


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

wow mag you dont make it easy right of the bat do you?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Easy ? EASY IS FOR MAGGOTS.

First solution is in and it's looks like a good one.


----------



## w0lfgang7 (Feb 10, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm nervous since I've never used either army and know nothing about DE....but.... PM sent.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

That's great fellas, there are some very astute assessments in all that.

Just as a thought when I post the solutions should I do it one at a time so we can examine each or do it all in one "blob" post and then you guys can address all of them at once?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Just as a thought when I post the solutions should I do it one at a time so we can examine each or do it all in one "blob" post and then you guys can address all of them at once?


Here I was thinking that you would (for lack of a better word) grade them somehow as being most likely to succeed to least likely to succeed and present them back to us for discussion.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

ntaw said:


> Here I was thinking that you would (for lack of a better word) grade them somehow as being most likely to succeed to least likely to succeed and present them back to us for discussion.


Nah, who am I to say what is right and wrong? I will make some comments on each when I post for sure, particularity with rules items but the overall assessment of who's is the best is very much up to the discussion.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Excellent. In that case I would say that the number of entries should dictate the presentation. If there's a lot out there, do it one by one. If there's 3 or 4 options that come up just post those ones in a group.

EDIT: How long are you accepting submissions?


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

I'd say post them one at a time. When lots of things to discuss get posted at once people tend to focus on a few of them and neglect the rest. If you post them one at a time, then they'll all get discussed.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Goodo, single solutions it is then. I'll post one every 24 hours once the tewt closes.

Entries close on the 1st of Aug, as noted above.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Another very good assessment in.

Most of us are thinking along similar lines but there are some interesting differences so far.

Keep 'em coming !


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

God damn. I'm very curious to see this play out.


----------



## w0lfgang7 (Feb 10, 2013)

I've always liked "sand table exercises"/"tactical decision games" as we call them in the Corps! I agree, I can't wait to see all the answers and the thought process behind them.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Monday morning, 3 days to go. Get those entires in !


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

OK guys we seem to have most of the entires in so I will start posting the solutions at this time tomorrow.

If you're still wanting to submit get 'em in now !


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

OK guys the results are in.

MOVED TO THE MISSION BRIEFING POST


----------



## w0lfgang7 (Feb 10, 2013)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Most of us are thinking along similar lines but there are some interesting differences so far.


I see what you mean by them all being pretty similar! Kind of boils down to kill the wyches and archon, and hope for a little more.

Most importantly I learned/relearned along the way, and saw things that I forgot to do. Vehicles not granting linebreaker and the missles on the SR respectively.

Can't wait for the next one!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Ah, the vehicles cannot claim linebreaker! damn!
About the GK unit: in the pic they where 6, so I assumed they where 6 and not 10 as stated...my fault not to ask.
About the answer: everything really revolves around the witches being killed. If they die, the game is at worst a draw for the GK. the rest is just some lucky dice roll and personal preferences


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

It's good to see that everyone seems to be on the same page here. I like what you're doing adding in those green rules blurts in the solutions, Magpie. Oh, how I wish my Stormraven granted me a linebreaker while not playing BGNT.

On another note, how do you do those spoiler tag things?


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

The Razorwing can't hover mode? in that case my stormraven would have almost certainly survived (the razorwing wouldn't be able to get a good shot) so it'd move and make sure that talos was really dead.


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

My entire TEWT didnt get posted Magpie. Turn 6 and 7 are missing.


----------



## heckyeah (Mar 4, 2012)

Great post wish I had seen it earlier, can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

ntaw said:


> On another note, how do you do those spoiler tag things?


It's the same format as how QUOTE is coded, 'cept you say SPOILER.

*My Thoughts*

As I said earlier I was quite surprised how similar all of the appreciations are, the main differences came in as we speculate about turns 6 & 7 which weren't really the focus of the exercise but good to see some thought going into that. I forgot to add in IF's later turns but have put them in now for reference.

I'm glad that all of us were able to get a good feel for the ranges of things. The tip was to use the deployment zone dimensions as a guide. Well done to everyone for divining out the Slay the Warlord and First Blood situations.

I liked Neferhet picking that two psycannon in the back of a transport that had moved at Combat Speed would still be able to fire 2 shots at full BS as they are a weapon with two fire modes (Heavy and Assault). Points off tho' for forgetting that Razorbacks have no fire points.

Wolfgang's threat assessments were pretty much spot on and nicely categorised. 

Cattlebruiser was one of the two who went for the Archon a bit more aggressively and I pretty much agree with that idea. They are really the ones who can hold on to victory for the DE better than anyone else with the linebreaker. The Relic itself is just too hotly contested and the wytches to fragile to claim it and hold it. The Talos is basically the only thing left that can keep the GK's from getting the Relic but to do so will probably have to leave his linebreaker spot.
Also good to see CB let go the Mindstrike Missiles. They aren't all that flash but against T3 in sexy, clinging but basically useless "armour" they can be quite useful.

NATW came to similar conclusions without the Codices of either army so well done there !

Coke also went after the Archon aggressively , maybe a little optimistic of the outcome but fair enough. The idea I REALLY loved, one that no one else thought of was to race the Razorback up there to keep the Wytches at bay with the 1" rule. They will Haywire it to oblivion in the next turn but it will keep them at bay for a turn and give the 'Raven a chance to finish them off.

Iron_Freak220 included some very good attention to detail particularly with the "new" 6th ed rules. Moving the models of the strike squad so they can get a bit closer to the prize while leaving the Psycannon (assault cannon) stationary to get their full firepower was a great move as well as detailing the order of the wound allocation to try to get the Instant Death ones on the Archon.

For the ease of future readers I've moved the assessments up to the "Mission Breifing" Post.
Please add any of your own thoughts below.
I'll start work on the next one, a little smaller this time. Think Space Marines with friends against the Great Enemy.

If anyone has a situation they have thought about or even experienced drop me a PM and I can work it up for the group to pore over!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

mmh...interesting idea about the Archon...in fact if you kill him with razorback, while the squad goes after the relic still shooting the archon (luring the talos to stop them) you just win the game by 3-1 !


----------



## w0lfgang7 (Feb 10, 2013)

Magpie_Oz said:


> The tip was to use the deployment zone dimensions as a guide.


I used the 12" zones in the middle which then gave me a pretty reliable 6" multiples to work with.

Thanks again for posting the TEWTs! Awesome idea!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

w0lfgang7 said:


> I used the 12" zones in the middle which then gave me a pretty reliable 6" multiples to work with.


Same. I knew that the deployment is 12" from the centre line, those deployment zones were way larger. I assumed that it was the long-ways battle zone...I can't think of the name. The one where you run the table length wise.

Next one's gunna be a blast! I'm glad that despite the nuances of rules between armies the means to win the game is always the same. Makes me feel a bit more confident in my musings on tactics, to be sure. Can't wait to see more, Magpie. Great job hosting this whole thing.


----------

